# ¡Feliz Cumpleaños MOIRA!



## anangelaway

_*¡Feliz Cumpleaños MOIRA!* _
♪ 
♪ *40 *♪ 
♪ ​ 
*Le gâteau*
*mira, mira,*
* *
*Souffle les bougies !!!*​ 
 ♪ ​


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns, Moira! May each day be a brighter one!


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades!


----------



## Txiri

"And many more ..."


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES MOIRA!!! GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA!! 

Mei


----------



## cuchuflete

Felicidades Moira


----------



## touir

Moira, ¡moltes felicitats!
Por casualidad estaba leyendo el hilo "Faces behind the nicknames" el otro día y vi tu foto por ahí... jo, además de ser moderadora eres muy guapa también, ¡qué suertuda!  (¿de verdad tienes 40? ).
Bueno, ¡que los cumplas muy feliz!


----------



## moira

Gracias a todos! Así da gusto cumplir años...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!!
Te he traido unpastel


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades Moira,
Te deseo un día en que tu alegría vuele muy alto. 

Cariños,
LN


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Moira.


----------



## moira

Fernando said:
			
		

> Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Moira.


 
 Ja ja ja !!! Fernando, tomaré eso como un cumplido. Besos.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Aunque sea tarde, ¡felicidades!
Belated birthday wishes!
EVA.


----------

